# TwinCat: BIT aus INT auslesen



## good_mike (2 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte ein einzelnes Bit aus einem Integer Wert auslesen.
Z.b. Bit #5 aus einer INT-Variable.

Mit welchem Befehl kann ich das machen.

Danke und Gruß

good_mike


----------



## zotos (2 Juli 2011)

Das geht recht einfach mit dem Bitoperator.

MeineVariable.4 

(* .4 aus dem Grund weil erstes Bit ist .0 *)


----------



## good_mike (2 Juli 2011)

*Danke*

Danke !!
Manchmal sind es die einfachen Dinge des Lebens...)

Gruß

good_mike


----------



## StructuredTrash (2 Juli 2011)

Und wenn man mit symbolischen Konstanten arbeitet (im Fenster "Projekt/Optionen/Übersetzungsoptionen" den Eintrag "Konstanten ersetzen" anwählen), kann man statt der Ziffern auch Konstanten einsetzen, also z. B. MeineVariable.NameVonBit4.


----------



## good_mike (3 Juli 2011)

*das ganze nocheinmal rumgedreht....*

... ich möchte das z.B. das 3. Bit in der INT-Variable_ iMeineVar_ mit TRUE/FALSE beschreiben.
Wie geht das ????

Grüsse

good_mike


----------



## MasterOhh (3 Juli 2011)

iMeineVar.2:=true;     oder iMeineVar.2:=1;
iMeineVar.2:=false;   oder iMeineVar.2:=0;

Wenn ich eine Variable als Bit array nutze, dann nehme ich lieber den Datentyp WORD. Da lässt sich dann auch mal der Zahlerwert leichter auswerten ohne das man auf das Vorzeichenbit aufpassen muss.


----------



## Wiggi0606 (13 Februar 2019)

Ich habe obere Lösungsvorschläge versucht aber leider nicht hin bekommen, da ich das auszulesende Bit über eine Variable ansprechen wollte.

Allerdings habe ich es über die GetBit32 Funktion hin bekommen.


----------

